
GuardDrone - anssary
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1516799460/guarddrone/
======
ocdtrekkie
I'd like to see a bit more demonstrating progress this project has
accomplished already. I see an animated video describing the technology they
intend to create, but I'm not seeing anything explaining what's been
accomplished here that's novel, makes this possible, and demonstrates the
likelihood that the GuardDrone will actually become a reality if funded.

